# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  HowHot, AI program guess your age and rate your attractiveness, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Computer Vision Laboratory

Team:

Rasmus Rothe

Radu Timofte

Luc Van Gool

----------


## Airicist

Article "Some like it hot - visual guidance for preference prediction"

by Rasmus Rothe, Radu Timofte, Luc Van Gool
October 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Website Will Rate Your Attractiveness Using Artificial Intelligence"

by Sage Lazzaro
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Let this dating app A.I. tell you how hot you are

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> Blinq is a dating app that packs impressive A.I. that can weigh and rate how attractive you are and say how old you are before matching you up with a suitable mate. But does it work? Our friend Meredith Placko from Geek.com tried it out herself!
> 
> Can truth in online dating be found with A.I.?
> 
> Kim Horcher and Fon Davis (Battlebots, Fonco Creative) discuss!

----------

